# Stressing...am I crazy to even try?? Gender ultrasound update!



## twinkie2

Alright, I have 2 amazing girls, but hubby really wants a boy (to be honest me too, always wanted both). We are ttc #3 and I'm really stressing about conceiving a boy. DH and I have both googled ways to conceive a boy, am I nuts!? Tell me it's ok to feel this way, I feel so guilty, like if we were to get pregnant with another girl I'm already betraying her because I was hoping for a boy:wacko: Is it worth even trying the supposed boy methods?


----------



## WackyMumof2

I know how you feel. I have 3 boys and I just want a girl!!

There are all these old wives tales about diet, position, etc. I think it's really the luck of the draw. But I would honestly give the Chinese Prediction Calander a go. It's been right with all 3 of mine so far so if I've done it right, this baby I am currently pregnant with SHOULD be a girl. Lol. Either way, I'm not fazed. I'll be bummed but as long as baby is healthy. :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Twinkie it is worth researching and going for:) I swayed blue for my last 3 and got 3 boys, there is a little info in my sig if not happy to send via pm:) Google 'HE diet for a boy' no hocus pocus just all the latest studies and info.


----------



## sil

I tried swaying for a girl after having my 2 DS, and it worked for me. We did vitamins and diet and exercise changes. It's worth a shot!


----------



## twinkie2

Wackymum-Chinese prediction calendar was wrong for one and right for the other:shrug:

6lilpigs, I'm not seeing anything in your sig :( Would you pm me!!


----------



## WackyMumof2

twinkie2 said:


> Wackymum-Chinese prediction calendar was wrong for one and right for the other

Bugger. I'm getting kind of worried now!

But I have my fingers crossed you get your baby boy. :)


----------



## Poppy84

Chinese gender calendar was wrong for my first two. I have two boys and we tried shettles method this time to get our girl. It worked :happydance:


----------



## kat132

i swayed girl and got my 3rd boy :shrug: i think its just 50/50 tbh but there is not harm in trying. Its normal to feel the way you do and its a difficult decision to go in for another (i know i done it) but i got over this baby not being a girl after a while. 

My friend is on his 4th after having 3 girls in a row, he doesnt know what this one is but he is so desperate for a boy and wants to know my secret :haha: he is convinced this is girl no 4 :/


----------



## twinkie2

Well I've been doing the HE diet to try to sway boy. It says 6 weeks is ideal, only been about 1 so far. Not sure if I've even O'd yet or not. I'm trying so hard to be mellow, but ttc sucks, especially when you want to sway.


----------



## twinkie2

Just wanted to update that I am pregnant! Only time will tell if we get our boy finally. I'm so anxious. I told DH that I don't think we should find out at the 20 week U/S because I'm scared it could ruin the rest of the pregnancy, does that make sense? I know in the delivery room I'll be happy either way with baby in my arms, but I'm worried about feeling disappointed for months if it's another girl. Ugh, I hate that I feel this way, makes me feel like a terrible person :(


----------



## WackyMumof2

twinkie2 said:


> Just wanted to update that I am pregnant! Only time will tell if we get our boy finally. I'm so anxious. I told DH that I don't think we should find out at the 20 week U/S because I'm scared it could ruin the rest of the pregnancy, does that make sense? I know in the delivery room I'll be happy either way with baby in my arms, but I'm worried about feeling disappointed for months if it's another girl. Ugh, I hate that I feel this way, makes me feel like a terrible person :(

I think you will love baby what ever you decide. Either way, you will go though a 'mourning' period I would imagine. If you find out now then you have time to deal with it. I hate to think that you could feel this way on Delivery Day if you don't find out. <3


----------



## kat132

i honestly think its better to find out. I was upset for a while but now i cant wait to meet boy number 3. very excited :) 

Congrats. x


----------



## twinkie2

Just needing a vent....so no 12 week scan, don't know why, I tried to ask for one and was shot down by the ob nurse who said we don't do that (although I had one with DD2 :shrug:) was hoping for a nub shot, so now we have to wait at least 6 more weeks before we even get to see baby. I've been doing fairly good with my emotions over this baby until this week. I've had very strong girl feelings and I don't know if I'm just trying to prepare myself to avoid disappointment or what. I really have no reason to think girl, just do. DH still wants to find out and as of right now, I'm actually leaning that way too, only because of the time it gives me to accept and attempt a bond before baby comes. Really wish I could have seen baby and got a nub shot, I think having a guess one way would help me tremendously.


----------



## twinkie2

Ultrasound appt is the 25th. Still can't decide what to do, I've wavered back and forth so many times, what do I do!!?? Praying for a boy, so scared to be told girl and be devastated in the exam room.


----------



## twinkie2

So today is the day and I still can't decide if I should find out to mentally prepare if baby isn't a boy, but concerned about being upset for the next 20 weeks. Can't sleep and my appt isn't until late afternoon, so still have nearly 11 hours. DH and I agreed either way, we'll have it written on a card and not told in the room and I don't want to potentially have all those emotions during an exam if I were to find out then.


----------



## twinkie2

He's all boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## CB33

Congratulations!!! So happy you got what you want! 
I find out tomorrow if I'm getting my girl after two boys - so nervous!! X


----------



## WackyMumof2

Oh yay!! So excited for you!! What a lovely way to finish your little family. <3


----------



## twinkie2

CB33 said:


> Congratulations!!! So happy you got what you want!
> I find out tomorrow if I'm getting my girl after two boys - so nervous!! X

I've got everything crossed for you CB!! I had a feeling baby was boy, but I thought maybe that was because I wanted boy so bad. Can't wait to find out today what you are having!

Thank you Wacky!!! Not sure if this is the end for us or not though....time will tell, DH is saying he'd like another, but I think I just need to get through this pregnancy, it's been much worse than the first 2 and I'm so tired of it already!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

